# The Mother of............



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Caster Semenya, the womens 800m world champion has expressed her outrage at her daughter having to undergo a gender test................

She said "this is a real kick in the bollocks for my daughter"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: o dear forest!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

lol thats below the belt!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Joke's lke this must get right on the poor lad's tit's...

I'll get me coat


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hahaha


----------

